# Jane Grigson's Charcuterie



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

1968....this cookbook is a gem. Lynn Rosetto Kasper recommended it as a reference book and it has an incredible breadth of knowledge.


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

Definitely. A book that has found its time again. Grigson wrote some great books which are the backbone of my library, along with Elizabeth David's books. Good to see them being republished.

Grigson's daughter Sophie Grigson has also put out some excellent books in the past 15 or so years.


----------

